# C.L.A.S.S.



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with the APDT Canine Life and Social Skills class? A trainer that I really enjoy working with was recently certified to teach and she's offering in our area. Expensive, but sounds like it focuses on, well, "social skills".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't done it, but I think that's the name of a program they offer at our training center.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure about the thread question, BUT wanted to welcome you back Karen!!! we missed you!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> not sure about the thread question, BUT wanted to welcome you back Karen!!! we missed you!!!


Thanks, Tammy! I'm still pretty jet-lagged, but had a great time!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cindi, where do you and Mojo take classes? We did a basic class at Woodland Vet clinic and Lizzie was overwhelmed with the big/high energy dogs. I would love to find a class with smaller dogs. Not sure it is offered though.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Lynne,
I was thinking about PM'ing you about this course. It's going to be over at Woodland Vet and Christine Grove is going to teach it herself. I've taken a lot of courses with her (even done some private lessons out at her house) and I very much appreciate how she monitors the large dog/small dog interactions. We've taken our CGC, intro to Rally, and basic Agility over at Pawsitive Canine out in Lowell and like it, but don't like the drive. We're doing some more Rally (just taking a couple of months off right now because I've gotten so I don't like to drive in the winter at night) at the new Well Mannered Dog Center in Wyoming. I actually sent an EMail over to the owner of Whiskers asking if they would consider setting up a "small dog" group where the emphasis would be on dog socialization during our long winters, but haven't heard anything back. I agree with you that it would be wonderful to find a course that was geared directly toward the small dogs so that they could also do some "serious play" without worrying about accidents. I'm starting the CLASS program this Saturday and will let you know what I think about it.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Cindi! Lizzie did a class with Christine and Leah. I really liked them but I think Lizzie would have done much better without the border collie, lab, and border collie/lab mix there. Really, most of the class focused on those 3 dogs. Lizzie and the Great Dane were the most apprehensive two in the group, but because of his size a lot of time was spent with him, too. I guess any class could turn out that way if there is a dog that is high energy. My vet told me that Whiskers is open to boarding dogs without booster vaccinations which includes Lizzie. It would be great if they started something. We have hardly been outside lately. Our sidewalks have been icy. I thought after the thunder storm Sunday night that the sidewalks would be clear so we walked to the bus stop and it was treacherous!


----------

